# Suggestions for Schutzhund/IPO Clubs in San Francisco Bay Area



## Blvk88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Getting a new pup and definitely interested in getting into Schutzhund/IPO training. Anyone have any suggestions for clubs in the San Francisco Bay Area?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would send a pm to Steve Strom on this forum. He trains down in the South Bay and could give you some good info.


----------

